# ML10 Form: 'Resident Personal Customers, Certification of Identity' Money Laundering



## shipibo

Was wondering where I would get a ML10 Form, needs to be filled in and stamped by Gardai , for anti-money laundering.


----------



## DrMoriarty

*Re: ML10 Form*

I'd imagine you could get one at a Garda station, or perhaps from a bank/building society/[broken link removed]? It doesn't seem to be available as a download...


----------



## shipibo

*Re: ML10 Form*

Thanks Doc,


    Yeah, I am surprised it not downloadable on RABO,REVENUE or IFSRA, will report back when I get post.



              Slan / Ed


----------



## shipibo

*Re: ML10 Form*

Found it !!!!!

[broken link removed]


----------



## Lauren

The Gardai have them if you just drop in. My mother had to get one recently and was told to have it filled in that she needed to personally know a guard. I informed the Ban Garda on duty (via phone) that she'd never been in trouble or had any dealings with the Gardai. She informed me that there was no way she could have one signed...So we dropped up to the station later, chatted with the guy on the desk and he filled one in no problem after reviewing the appropriate documents.


----------



## rizzla

*ml10*

i to had to get a ml10 form filled out.When i did the ban garda refused to sign it as she and the rest of the garda dont know me,I had my birth cert, esb bill,pps card,letters from fingal co co and many other items addresed to me.10 in total and she still refused.she actualy asked me for photo id when i was talkin to her.i am 40yrs old and have lived in the same address for 20 yrs,the only way i would know a garda is if i was a criminal which i am not.does anyone have any suggestions as to how i might get this resolved.thanks in advance


----------



## Woodie

Similar happened to me, I had lots of documents but had only moved to the area about five years earlier.   Same story from a Guard, I don't know you and you'r not local.  I was very upset.  Anyway end of story was I said this to a friend and they advised to drop in to the station at a different time, this time the Guard on duty asked a few relevant questions, copied my documents and signed the relevant forms.   I think that these forms seem to be a matter of the flexibility of who is on duty, depends on whether they want to use flexibility and common sense or be difficult.


----------



## Padraigb

It surprises me that there are people who are not known by members of the Gardaí. I have managed to stay out of trouble, but I know and am known by local members of the force through various channels - ordinary living in the community.

Just a suggestion: if the local guards profess not to know you, you might propose that they call to your home next time they are out on patrol, and get to know you to the extent that they can say that they have met you at your home.


----------



## Sarn

Padraigb said:


> It surprises me that there are people who are not known by members of the Gardaí. I have managed to stay out of trouble, but I know and am known by local members of the force through various channels - ordinary living in the community.



I don't know where you live, but in all my time living in Dublin I've only been to a Garda station once and could count on two hands the number of times I saw a guard on foot/bike in my old locality over 16 years. If you live in a highly populated area, work a distance from where you live, or don't spend much time around your area I can see how easily it would happen.


----------



## Perplexed

You only need an ML10 form if you don't have a Passport or Driving Licence.

If you have any photographic ID it should help if you bring it with you.  It's very hard for the guards to know everyone in fairness and signing the form, which is a legal document, they are stating that you are known to them.


----------



## rizzla

*ml10*

thanks for the replys,it might seem implausible that i have live here so long and not be know to the garda,i live in the dublin 15 area and have been stoped by the garda maybe once or twice in my 20s but not since,the garda regulary drive by my house and must have seen me at some stage but again they said none of them knew me,i am going to ask the comunity garda to knock into me after work or on the weekend maybe to get this sorted.i will let you know haw it goes.thanks again.


----------



## Bronte

Sorry as this is not in this thread, but why do so many people need this form, what's it for?


----------



## rizzla

*re:bronte*



Bronte said:


> Sorry as this is not in this thread, but why do so many people need this form, what's it for?



its a form you get at your local garda station if you have no drivers licence or passport for identification purposes.


----------



## Time

Or for when a bank won't accept the passport that they are offered as ID.


----------



## Meath Lady

An elderly relative wants to buy saving certs/bonds and has no longer got a driving licence or passport. Does he need an ML 10 form for i.d


----------



## Time

yes


----------



## Perplexed

Time said:


> Or for when a bank won't accept the passport that they are offered as ID.



There is absolutely no reason why any financial institution wouldn't accept a valid in date passport!


----------



## Time

Try telling that to AIB. They would not accept a UK passport because they could not make a satisfactory photocopy of it. The security features prevent a photocopy from being made.


----------



## Perplexed

Time,  I stand corrected but I am still amazed.  Sure, the security features do make the copy a bit hazy in parts but it's still a valid passport.  Not your fault if it's difficult to photocopy!


----------



## Time

Indeed, This led to an very interesting conversation at the Garda Station when I was given the ML10 after a lot of discussion.


----------



## Auld-Yin

Meath Lady said:


> An elderly relative wants to buy saving certs/bonds and has no longer got a driving licence or passport. Does he need an ML 10 form for i.d


If he has social welfare free travel pass with photo, that _may_ suffice.
Unfortunately it seems to depend upon where you go.
A few years back when I opened a new bank account the official (a senior one) declined my bus pass.  I politely told her to ring head office.  She was very apologetic when she returned.


----------



## gillie

I was told I needed one by my local Branch of Ulster Bank by the lady at the customer service desk, because I needed two forms of id, because I am a foreigner.


----------

